# Anyone know about Quarry fishing in central Ohio?



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

There are 2 huge quarry lakes just north of Dublin between Oshay bridge and home rd, and between dublin rd and the river. I decided today to finally park and walk down to check them out. Theses 2 quarry lakes are very deep with crystal clear water. I could see LOTS of fish and some water vegetation as well. THere was positively no algea what so ever in them and could see down so well that i could tell they were very deep. So on the positive side deep water, very clear, NEVER fished, and lots of small baitfish and smallmouth visable from the shore. What i dont know i s A) is there anything other than baitfish in there and B) anyone ever tried to fish them or heard about anyone stocking them C) crystal clear water on what is effectively an abandoned lake in summer doesnt make sense to me. I know no one is treating them but it doesnt seem natural. I am wondering if as an old strip mine they filled has some chemicals in it or something that make the water that way and that leads to D) woudl that mean any fish caught were unsafe to eat


----------



## Goat 834 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll apoligize first this is long so sorry. They're clear because they're deep. Algae needs sunlight to grow. We only get algae about 10' down on our quarry ponds. 

BTW quarries can be dangerous to fish if you don't know the equipment they dug it with as in you could be standing on a ledge supported by nothing. I'd say to not fish it without a background in mining and understanding the potentials for drowning. There is a difference between jumping in a pool and swimming compared to the often frigid subsurface temps a deep quarry can produce. 

I only offer this advice after working a sand and gravel quarry for 6 yrs. We run a suction dredge which is basically a vacuum cleaner. There are times when you leave for the weekend and have a nice firm looking bank only to come in Monday and see 5'-15' of shoreline gone. The worst part is I catch people often enough that are standing on these banks saying man that water is clear and deep.

OH btw you're probably not welcome there either. Just saving you some trouble. We have gone to a zero tolerance for trespassing. First time is the last time and then we let the police sort it out.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I apreciate the response and your concerns. I agree with you about it being very dangerous. At the quarry I am specifically thinking about though there is an entire bank where there is beach and no drop off at all that would be safe to fish from. Additionally this place is totally inactive and does not appear anyone has been there in years so I think its safe to safe that the beach was not mput up yesterday or going to disappear tommorrow. I do share your concern about going out there on private property. Even though there are no posted signs of any kind anywhere it is pretty obvious that your not suppossed to be there because you have to hop a fence. THat being said I have not seen a soul there in years so I am not overly concernced about getting caught. So now that we have discussed that lets talk fishing. Whats in there and is that water safe to eat from


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

If you didn't see any No Trespassing signs around that property you must not have looked very hard. It's posted.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

POssibly, i did look and didnt see anything, but either way it is totally abandoned so i cant imagine it would be that big of a deal, nor would i imagine anyone would notice either. Aside from everyone apparently being concerned about the safety and legal aspects can anyone comment about the fish? I am dying to know whats in there, or whats in similiar lakes like this, was it ever stocked, and is it safe to eat from it


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

As I understand it any barrier.... being fence,hedge, wall etc. is determined to be private property. If you have to jump, climb, squeeze, crawl or destroy something to gain access you are trespassing even if not posted.
Soooo let us know how the fishing is


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Being private property, taking any fish from there would technically constitute as theft. 

The Scioto is right there. Plenty of nice fish in there... that you can keep legally! Just a suggestion that might save you in the long run.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've lived in Dublin pretty much all my life and I know that quarry...I also know you're relaly not supposed to be back there. I've heard a couple stories of people getting into trouble just poking around over there...It is really cool looking but I would stay out of it...just my 2 cents.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

TightLine said:


> As I understand it any barrier.... being fence,hedge, wall etc. is determined to be private property. If you have to jump, climb, squeeze, crawl or destroy something to gain access you are trespassing even if not posted.
> Soooo let us know how the fishing is


Nope-if it is private property it is private property--no matter if you know it, it is posted, or if you think it is public.


----------



## SciotoFishn (Jun 20, 2007)

I fished there back in high school w/ a buddy of mine who lived there (the private property area)....there's a pretty high cliff going down into it, right? & it's kind of across the street from the Reserve & the water is like a crystal turqouise color. We caught some pretty nice largemouth & that's it...were only there for 45 minutes or so though.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the constructive replies. I have no moral issue with fishing prviate property like that when it has been completely abandoned for years. That being said you had a greta point about not taking fish from private property without permission. I think I am gonna try to fish there one day. I plan to fish the safe side from the beach where there is no cliff so that it is safe. I cant imagine someone would see me way back there fishing, but if they do whats really the worst that can happen. I am a licensed fishermen who is fishing on private(but abandoned) property. I cant imagine a cop would give me anything other than a wartning and even if he did how big a deal is it really to be trespassing on private but abandoned property


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> I am a licensed fishermen who is fishing on private(but abandoned) property. I cant imagine a cop would give me anything other than a wartning and even if he did how big a deal is it really to be trespassing on private but abandoned property


I am sure most have fished on private property at one time or another. But just so you understand (if something happens)--if the owner catches you it will not matter if you have a license, if it is "abandoned", etc. The owner can still press charges just as he could if he lived on the property.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Better question: Is "abandoned property" a legal term or excuse that a judge will accept in court? And if it is, how is it distinguished from ordinary private property which is of course taboo? Because I'm sure there is a lot of "abandoned-looking" private property out there.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

You may not have any moral issues about fishing private property, but you might have some legal ones if caught and prosecuted. Play it safe, and try getting permission from the owner if they can be found. Courthouse land owner records are a good place. Worst they can do is say, NO. I like to enjoy fishing, not be hassled or arrested while fishing. Fish smart and have FUN.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

KDOG, knock yourself out. I've fished many bodies of water illegally when I was younger in the 90's, and have never had any problems. Most times the land will be private for insurance/safety reasons of the land owner. Some quarrys hold great bass, other quarrys are dead. Only thing you can do is fish it, see what's there. Just know if you do choose to fish the area, you might be subject to a fine. You won't get arrested and thrown in jail. But you might have to attend court, pay a fine, and court cost which could run in the hundreds of dollars. Best advice, stop being a rebel and fish public waters.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

it doesnt hurt to research and try to find out who owns the property u may even be granted permission to fish. ive had a landowner tell me one time since i did my homework instead of just tresspassing and fishing on my own i was welcome to fish his pond whenever i liked.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

I believe the issue here is morals. 
obviously you are not a property owner in the sense of land.
However, I wager you own something i.e. auto, boat or other.
Would it displease you if some one walked over the hood of your auto (personal prop.)? 
Look at the world today. Every one worries about the legal aspect
of every move made, but to heck with morals. 
What does Mr. Madden say? " I don`t get any respect "
I think that is what happened to the roman empire. (sorta of)
you get respect when you show respect.

Capt Hook


----------



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

capt-hook said:


> " I don`t get any respect "


are you thinking Rodney Dangerfield??? He never got any respect.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

???


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Those are pretty. I have a hard time fishing when im worried about getting hassled or fined.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

seethe303 said:


> ???


And I suppose you think a shitake is someone who steals fertilizer....


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> And I suppose you think a shitake is someone who steals fertilizer....


exactly! anyone who would steal fertilizer - or anything for that matter - must have loose morels!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Lose morels make for a fun guy.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel I have very high morals. I would never steal or do anything to someones property that would imped them or damage them in anyway. Regarding fishing I alwys follow the rules and have turned in poachers numerous times. Earlier this summer some freinds and i caught a guy poaching and we returned the fish to the water against his will. I take doing the right thing very seriously, but i would walk through someones yard to get where i am going, thats not trespassing. I would NOT fish a private pond people live on without permission. Twice I have wanted to and asked the owners permission first and they were very kind in allowing me to fish. I see this as different because it is nothing but abandoned unused land and I will leave it exactly as I found it. I am also not worried about getting in trouble. Once I fished a pond in a park thinking it was all good. A park ranger approached me and told me it is posted as no fishing because it is a nature preserve. I did not see the sign on my way in(my bad) I simply apologized and left without incident. I regret it and would not have done it had I known it was off limits, but it was an accident. Bottom line is most people, and police, etc exercise good judgement. If you are not causing trouble, being a nuisance, on land in use, etc, 99% of the time you will simply be asked to leave.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

KDOG1976 said:


> I see this as different because it is nothing but abandoned unused land and I will leave it exactly as I found it.


you have an interesting, almost morally relativistic stance on this issue.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah you know your philosophy. You are quite accurate


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> I take doing the right thing very seriously, but i would walk through someones yard to get where i am going, thats not trespassing.


I think you just do not understand what the law is. That is trespassing. Lets say you walk on property you reasonably believe is a public park but it is private land-still trespassing. Lets say you are walking down the sidewalk and someone pushes you into another person's yard---trespassing.

I am not going to tell you not to trespass-that is your decision--but I think it is at least important to be informed about what trespassing is.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

i understand what is trespassing and I agree with you on that point. All I am trying to say is there is trespassing with mal intent which will get you in trouble, and then there is innocent trespassing. I have neverheard of someone getting into trouble for innocent trespassing nor would it be a big deal if you did. a small fine and a misdemeaner at worst


----------



## Goat 834 (Jul 5, 2008)

What is innocent trespassing? I highly doubt this land is abandoned maybe its not used but not abandoned. Maybe though since it is abandoned you could go to the courthouse and pay the taxes for a year? I bet the property owners do. Also there isn't a body of water in the country worth getting a fine or jail time over. 

Plain and simple its NOT yours you'll have no written permission and you will be poaching. Its no different than keeping fish that are to small.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Trespassing is unique it DOES NOT REQUIRE INTENT. That means even if you did not intend to trespass (though you clearly do) you are still trespassing.

You do not hear much about it because landowners either do not catch trespassers or press charges. It does not mean they cannot do so-either criminal charges or they could sue you. An old quarry, due to the dangers, would be wise to do one or both of them to cover their a$$ in case you went back and got into an accident.


----------



## Tsuribaka (Aug 19, 2008)

New poster here. 

Back in high school, a friend and I dumped some rockies and smallies into the southern lake (I know, it's illegal....). One time we attempted to jump one of the cliffs but the sheriff showed up and stopped us before we could actually jump. It was pretty frightening hearing the sheriff over his in-car speaker yelling "We know you're back there! Come out before we send the dogs after you!" Basically we were let off with a warning (he threatened to call the owner to see if they wanted to press charges), but I think he was just trying to scare us. 

Anyways, I wouldn't risk fishing that quarry. It may seem abandoned, but my friend was chased off the property by a pickup truck (probably the owners) a couple years back. To answer your question, I know there are rockies, smallies, various pan fish, and largies in there (the southern lake specifically). Also, watch out for the poison ivy. Fish at your own discretion.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

NLC25 said:


> I think you just do not understand what the law is. That is trespassing. *Lets say you walk on property you reasonably believe is a public park but it is private land-still trespassing*.
> 
> *I am not going to tell you not to trespass-that is your decision--but I think it is at least important to be informed about what trespassing is*.





NLC25 said:


> Trespassing is unique it DOES NOT REQUIRE INTENT. That means even if you did not intend to trespass (though you clearly do) you are still trespassing.
> 
> *You do not hear much about it because landowners either do not catch trespassers or press charges. It does not mean they cannot do so-either criminal charges or they could sue you. An old quarry, due to the dangers, would be wise to do one or both of them to cover their a$$ in case you went back and got into an accident.*


NLC25 your "interpretation" (for lack of a better word) of the Trespassing statue is incorrect.

There is an "actual knowledge" requirement subsection in the Trespassing statue.

For the most part in order to be *charged/arrested* for trespassing you must be somehow notified that the land you are on is private.

Lets say im out for a stroll in one of the metro parks, and it just so happens that you own the next parcel of property to the south. Guess what? If you fail to notify me that your property is private I can walk right onto your property and remain there until I receive notification that the land is privately owned. Once I receive notification I must leave. What happens if I refuse to leave? Well, at that point (*and that point only*) I can be charged with trespassing. 

Keep in mind that MANY people in the country share the same (often incorrect) interpretation of trespassing laws- this sadly includes many members of law enforcement. So anyone reading this, you may very well be charged with trespassing even if you are truly not breaking the law. Also keep in mind that a house,barn,fence,wall,man-made barrier etc. etc. all constitute notification. Furthermore law enforcement only need probable cause to make an arrest, depending on the officer probable cause can be perceived/falsified any number of ways. 

Some case law:




United States V. Griego United States Court of Appeals 10th Circuit 03-2249 said:


> _B. Probable Cause to Arrest
> 
> Probable cause to arrest exists only when the "facts and circumstances within the arresting officer's knowledge and of which he or she has reasonably trustworthy information are sufficient to lead a prudent person to believe that the arrestee has committed or is committing an offense." Romero v. Fay, 45 F.3d 1472, 1476 (10th Cir. 1995). Although "[p]robable cause does not require facts sufficient for a finding of guilt . . . , it does require more than mere suspicion." United States v. Morris, 247 F.3d 1080, 1088 (10th Cir. 2001).
> 
> ...


So basically Kdog, if there are number of no trespassing signs around there's a good chance you will be arrested (although not necessarily convicted) even though you failed to receive notification. (btw this thread definitely would be considered prior notification in a court of law) 

Back to fishing Quarry's. Say im fishing a remote public strech of river and happen to wander off into the woods to take a leak when I notice a pristine, abandoned quarry that is in no-way-shape-or-form marked/notified as private property. You can not only bet im going to fish it, you can bet im going to be fishing it legally. (And of course Im going to leave it exactly the way I found it: walking on another man's unmarked,abandoned property is one thing, stealing his fish while doing so is quite another  )

And no, I'm not a lawyer, I just play one on TV


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What about easements along park land? For example, on Griggs and Oshay there is at least 10 feet, often more, which is actually city land along the shore. There have been many times when Columbus has cracked down on people cutting trees, etc.

So if there is an easement, can you walk it?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The area is clearly marked with metal signs that say "No trespassing-Violaters will be prosecuted" and surrounded by a continuous fence, so I don't think you could claim that you didn't have proper notification of the land being private property. By having to climb over a well maintained fence to gain access you are clearly trespassing. The grass is all mowed, the roads are well kept, the place looks like a park. 
Keep telling yourself whatever you want, but you would clearly be in the wrong.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

In Ohio, signs have been sufficient for prosecution. There is also the possibility of being sued for the tort--even without warning. Of course damages would be nominal presuming you did no harm...but the act of trespas actually constitutes harm.

The elements of trespass include (1) an unauthorized intentional act and (2) entry upon land in the possession of another. Kramer v. Angel's Path, L.L.C., 174 Ohio App. 3d 359, 2007-Ohio-7099, 882 N.E.2d 46 (6th Dist. Erie County 2007).
A common-law tort in trespass upon real property occurs when a person, without authority or privilege, physically invades or unlawfully enters the private premises of another whereby damages directly ensue; a claim exists even though such damages may be insignificant. Kramer v. Angel's Path, L.L.C., 174 Ohio App. 3d 359, 2007-Ohio-7099, 882 N.E.2d 46 (6th Dist. Erie County 2007).


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

I was duck hunting 2 years ago on public land and shoot a duck as he circled the decoy's.The duck sailed about 70 yards and landed in the next feild behind us,well I went and got the duck and arrested for being on private property,no fence no signs no barrier's.Try telling that to the judge 480.00 fine plus court cost.I learned my lesson just fine about private property.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to watch a cabin on a ridge in Knox County. I kept the KEEP OUT signs fresh (the orange lettering not faded with age) and I kept the grass cut to make it look like someone was living there. Still, people would drive up the driveway to see what was there, I saw a lot of turn-arounds. Hunters would walk across the land at will, too, and not just during hunting seasons.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> What about easements along park land? For example, on Griggs and Oshay there is at least 10 feet, often more, which is actually city land along the shore. There have been many times when Columbus has cracked down on people cutting trees, etc.
> 
> So if there is an easement, can you walk it?


Yes you can. If you are along the city's reservoirs, you may walk on the easements, even if the owner has an agreements. You better make damn sure you know where the property line is though (oftern, it's staked, they are green) because the people along the lakes resent that rule. They will have you arrested or fined if you take one step off city property.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

bill1269 said:


> I was duck hunting 2 years ago on public land and shoot a duck as he circled the decoy's.The duck sailed about 70 yards and landed in the next feild behind us,well I went and got the duck and arrested for being on private property,no fence no signs no barrier's.Try telling that to the judge 480.00 fine plus court cost.I learned my lesson just fine about private property.


Could you have been 'hunting' on private property then? The law may be different for that.


----------



## Katydid (Aug 20, 2008)

I have admired that property since I moved to Columbus from California a few years ago. It is well posted with No Trespassing signs and the fences and gates are maintained in good condition. The gates are similar in style to a local concrete company but I have not been able to find out who owns the quarry property. In the event that someone on this string ventures to trespass and ends up discovering how to contact the property owner I would appreciate the info.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think you guys have sufficiently scared me off from trying. I guess what I am so surprised about is the overall attitude about trespassing. I think it is a sad commentary about our country and this area that trespassing is taken so seriously. I share the feeling about taking fish or hanging out on someones land, etc. But some of the examples mentioned are just sad to me. In the example of the Duck hunter I agree he should not be hunting on private land, but if the duck happened to fall on private land after being legally shot, what is the harm in getting the duck and leaving the private land it landed on. The way some of the posters have responded I wander if the cops would be called if a child accidentally kicked a ball into your hard and went to get it. People should not have to tolerate people using thier land without permision but there are reasonable limits. I just hope people become a little less selfish and overprotective. It is one thing to assert your property rights to protect your interests, it is another to assert those rights jsut out of principal when you are not being bothered. I live on a golf course and I would get pissed if someone hit a ball from my yard that landed there. If someone just walked into my yard to pick it up and leave that would be perfectly fine


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

FYI while it is certainly well fenced and clearly private property for that reason. I did not see a single private property or no trespassing sign, nor was the grass mowed or anything else maintained. I wander if we are thinking of the same quarry?

Here is another just interesting legal question - You could sue if you were hurt on the propoerty that didnt have a fence or no trespassing sign, but if it is posted and someone trspassed and got hurt how could they sue? There would be no case. I think thats why alot of land like this is fenced, or marked. It is to ensure legally the owner would not be responsible for someone trespassing and getting hurt


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's your sign:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Q7cP3ij5g


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

No i was hunting on state land,duck fell in the next feild over and I left my gun at the blind and went to get the duck.Game Warden said property owner had allready told him he wanted to press charge's on anybody on his land.Funny thing is if I hadn't went and recovered the duck he said I could have been charged with wanton waste for shooting it and leaving it lay,I never have figured out the happy ending to that deal!!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of the quarry your talking about and yes it is private property. Don't take the risk as I know of an instance that happened in Ohio where a guy was trespassing (fishing) and the land owner shot him no questions asked! No fish is worth that but if your willing to take the risk go for it, people are always going to do what they want to do whether its right or wrong.

Sowbelly


----------



## Katydid (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been admiring that property since I moved to columbus from California several years ago. Whenever I'm in the area I hope to find a gate open or somebody on site, but that has never happened. The property is well posted against trespassing and the gates and fences appear to be well maintained. I would like to contact the property owner. If anyone on this thread knows the owner or ventures to trespass and in doing so discovers who owns the property I would appreciate the info.

Also looking for info on the unoccupied small red house just south of the entrance to Twin Lakes.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

bill1269 said:


> No i was hunting on state land,duck fell in the next feild over and I left my gun at the blind and went to get the duck.Game Warden said property owner had allready told him he wanted to press charge's on anybody on his land.Funny thing is if I hadn't went and recovered the duck he said I could have been charged with wanton waste for shooting it and leaving it lay,I never have figured out the happy ending to that deal!!


It sounds like if you argue the ignorance plea, you would have won. That would have required a lawyer I'm sure.


As far as wondering who owns which land pretty much anywhere...the County Auditor website has this information online. Do a search on Google. Search through the GIS property maps. That site is a goldmine very few utilize.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

KDOG1976 said:


> I think you guys have sufficiently scared me off from trying. I guess what I am so surprised about is the overall attitude about trespassing. I think it is a sad commentary about our country and this area that trespassing is taken so seriously....


You're surprised...really?  

As a person that has dealt firsthand with nuisance trespassers I can tell you that it doesn't take much for things to turn sour.

Growing up we had a 50 acre farm - not big by any means, but too big to watch all of it all the time. My family stopped farming it when I was young and only used it for recreation. My grandfather had several old cars and tractors parked in one corner of the property. After we stopped farming, we'd be out mowing or just taking a walk and find empty shotgun shells, cigarette wrappers, beer/pop cans & bottles and other litter. During hunting season we'd find tree stands, trees with limbs hacked off and fences/barbwire cut. The windshields on the cars and trucks were shot out, tractors started missing wheels, parts etc. Finally we had enough. The whole property was posted with NO TRESPASSING signs every 100 ft. all the way around the property. We'd later come to find the signs shot at or torn down.  It took catching a few of these idiots and calling the cops and pressing charges to make it stop. Not something we wanted to do - but HAD to do. Now, had someone had the decency to come ask permission they might have been given it (before the problems started). Had they simply walked through and not left any sign that they had been there it probably wouldn't have been a problem. However, it is always the bad apple(s) that spoil it for everyone else.

My point is you may enter a posted piece of property with the best of intentions and not harm a thing. HOWEVER, someone else likely did harm something or upset someone long ago and that memory still lingers. So if you get caught, the landowner doesn't want to deal with those problems again and they'll make an example of you so that you can spread the word to "Not go on so-and-so's land because they'll press charges." 

So really there should be no surprise... 
The world is full of idiots whose actions ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is your GOLD MINE for quarry information on the world wide web. There is a park in Marion, Ohio that has a quarry that is loaded with BIG largemouth bass. It is called Quarry Park and it is located on Hillman Ford Rd(plug it into google). It's on the north side of Marion, I think it's off of Fairground Street.

My uncle's neighbor caught and released 3 bass this summer over 6 lbs and lost another one even bigger.

It's public, it has the same beautiful deep clear water and it has BIG bass in it. What more could you possibly want?

Please practice CPR(Catch-Photo-Release) so others can enjoy the catch just as you did.

CG

Stay out of private property. You wouldn't want some stranger sitting in your vehicle and proclaim he was just keeping the seat warm while you were away would ya?


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

I fish that Quarry in Marion,Lots of big fish in there,use to be even more but since they made it into a park alot of people go and keep everything they catch.More than once I have been there and there were people putting every fish caught even little bluegill,into a bucket to take home.It has only been a park for about 8 or 9 years,before that it was like the one we were discussing in Dublin but the owners pressed charge's on everyone caught in there.Use to hear alot of fish story's about the huge fish that were in their if you could sneak in and not get caught but never fished it until it became public.When I was little I remember hearing the story about law enforcement diver's had to go into it to recover a stolen car that was ditched in it and they said their were fish in there the same size as them.I allways assumed that was just a fish story but I guess stranger things have happened.If they can find a dead Bigfoot I guess there could be man sized fish in that quarry.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I got to snorkel in a private quarry in Indianapolis when I was growing up. We fished the quarry, but it was never that great. Deep clear lakes can be tough. 

anyway, the snorkeling was awesome. I saw bass that probably went 5 pounds. And the catfish... oh man, seeing those was a little creepy. Big channels - probably 15-20 pounds. Most of the spots we snorkeled maxed out at 25-30 feet, and you could easily see the bottom. There were dropoffs though that would plunge into darkness. Those really creeped me out. I remember seeing big shapes moving in and out of the fine line of visibility over those drop offs. Big cats probably. 

Anyway, I don't recommend this, it was probably dangerous. It was very awesome and surreal though.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Great posts guys. I am curious though about a couple moer fish related items. Take this quarry in Dublin for example. It is not that old so the only way I could imagine it has more than some bluegills and minnows is if it is stocked. I am very curios to know if it was ever stocked. The one in Marion must either be really old or was once stocked too. Secondly in general is it safe to eat fish out of a crystal clear, relatively newer quarry? I cant imagine that a small body of water with no ins or outs could maintain such clarity without there being some ground minerals or something making it that way like mercury or something


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Fish eggs get moved around by waterfowl and wading birds. They stick to their legs in one body of water and fall off in another. It doesn't take long for fish to appear in a new body of water. The water is clear because it comes from a spring or aquifer, not surface run off.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with you on the eggs, but I would think it would take quite a few years to build up any size in the fish or population. Also to my knowledge there is no sprint or aquifer feeding it which is why i thought it odd


----------



## capitalwalleye (Jul 13, 2008)

My neighbor has a very deep pond that was dug around 8 years ago and stocked with Walleye and bait fish, no bass. I was walleye fishing it one evening and hooked into a very large largemouth which jumped and spit my lure. After a severe rain two years ago and tremendous overflow from his lake we netted hundreds of small bass and moved them to my pond. As by a previous post they will end up in the pond by many different ways. 

As far as trespassing is concerned, you may be the perfect criminal trespasser but as a property and pond owner that has cleaned up trash and even fish left on the bank trespassers are trespassers. I have not seen one that had a badge or ID that said they are a responsible trespasser.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

SwollenGoat said:


> You're surprised...really?


Yeah, I am not sure this is really that surprising. Of course none of us would press charges on a kid chasing a ball in our yards. I would likely not do the same for a fisherman (unless he was keeping fish, littering, etc). But, you just seem to have the viewpoint that the law is what you think it should be rather than what it is. For instance, you think you should be allowed to fish on private property. I think most of us think one should be allowed to exclude people from fishing on private property if we so choose.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bill1269 said:


> I was duck hunting 2 years ago on public land and shoot a duck as he circled the decoy's.The duck sailed about 70 yards and landed in the next feild behind us,well I went and got the duck and arrested for being on private property,no fence no signs no barrier's.Try telling that to the judge 480.00 fine plus court cost.I learned my lesson just fine about private property.


As Mushi noted there is a separate statue that applies to Hunters which basically defines trespassing as being on someone else's land, period.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well imo if i was going to fish a quarry or any other body of water that was private and that i was tresspassing i don't know if i would go advertiseing it all over the internet anyone can read these threads you know. that being said i have done this exact thing fished a quarry that was posted and i could have gotten into allot of trouble. in fact i was fishing it one moring and was doing pretty well. i had been there for a while and had noticed a lot of trash that other people had left mostly cans from all of the people that would sneak out there and party. so i found a plastic grocery bag and packed it as full as i could get it and sat it by my tackle box to take out when i was done and went back to fishing. the next thing i knew i looked over and there was a man in a small john boat fishing and he was only about thirty yards from me. i didn't want to just grab all of my stuff and run off so i kept on fishing and he kept working closer to me. he finally got about ten feet from me and asked if i knew that it was private property and i said no. he then informed me to leave. do i went over and got all of my stuff together and started to leave when he asked me what was in the bag. i told him it was some trash i had picked up on my way in. after i had told him this he let me stay and fish and i even got him to sign a permission slip so that i could fish it in the future. 

my advice would be to try and get permission before you go out there. you said you have to hop a fence to get to it. that to me says the want to keep people out of it pretty badly. and you mentioned that most police and wildlife officers are pretty resonable and they're not gonna lock you up for tresspassing. well first of tresspassing is a jailable offense but is usually dismissed with a fine. and second it only takes one cop who is in a bad mood because his wife is cheating on him or something to come out there and arrest you. just becarefull is all i'm saying

oh and this probably wont help you decide but the quarry i fished in was probably the best fishing spot i ever had. some of the biggest largemouths i had ever seen came out of that quarry


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

KDOG1976 said:


> I agree with you on the eggs, but I would think it would take quite a few years to build up any size in the fish or population. Also to my knowledge there is no sprint or aquifer feeding it which is why i thought it odd


Kdog,

Here is some information for ya. Clear water is the cleanest water in the world. It is the healthiest water you can find. It is not clear because of mercury, chemicals or other contiminants. It is clear because it is clean. Rock quarries often have an "under water spring" feeding it or an open passage to an underwater aquifer. Basically they get their water from underground and not rainfall and run-off that would be contaminated with dirt, debris, lawn fertilizers and crop pesticides. Also, a lot of these things contain nutrients that plant life need to grow, thus you dont often find much plant life in quarries either. Thus, the water in the quarry is clean, clear and usually quite cold. 

CG


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Generally I agree with you about quarrys and clear water, but I have also seen clear water ponds on golf courses and i know the only reason they are clear is that they were treated with chemicals


----------



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

KDOG, this is off topic, but whats your beef with crappies? They\'re delicious!!!


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Clear water is not necessarily the cleanest and healthest water anywhere. Water clarity is not a reliable indicator of water purity. You can have perfectly clear water contaminated with dissolved inorganics and/or organic compounds. Clarity is only an indicator of turbidity due to undissolved materials in the water. Several examples come to mind. Years ago, Perrier water (natural, clear spring water from France), was found to be contaminated with Benzene, requiring a huge recall of the water shipped all over the world. It was clear, natural, contaminated, and undrinkable. Currently some western states, California, Lake Tahoe,Nevada, and others have a big problem with MTBE (methyl tertiary butyl ether, a former gasoline oxygenate, now banned nationwide) in their aquifers and surface waters. The MTBE came from underground gasoline storage tanks that leaked into the aquifers during rain events. These groundwaters are contaminated for decades, if not more. Water contaminated by inorganics such as mercury, cadmium, arsenic, etc..., can also be clear, but dangerous. So the bottom line is, water purity can only be assessed by chemical analysis, not just visual inspection.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Billie - i have heard that, but I guess i only like fish that i can filet and eat with few bones. I can do this with larger fish, but something as small as a crappy is very hard to filet and remove all bones


----------



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> Billie - i have heard that, but I guess i only like fish that i can filet and eat with few bones. I can do this with larger fish, but something as small as a crappy is very hard to filet and remove all bones


that\'s surprising. Crappies aren\'t called slabs for nothing. In my opinion they are one of the easiest fish to fillet. I just hate the way they smell when you catch them. They have to be the fishiest smelly fresh water fish out there.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just want to start by saying i own 2 gravel pits ad deal with this on a weekly basis. If you want to get in trouble go ahead and go right in i will be laughing when you report back that you got caught. Trespassing is a misdemeanor and punishable by 250.00 plus court costs and 30 days jail. Kdog you have no morals if you think it is fine just to go jump a fence and go fish. *THIS IS SOMEONES PROPERTY NOT YOURS *
If you want to fish a place like this save some money get a couple friends together and buy your own pond. Don't use someone else's. It pisses me off to no end when someone parks in front of a no trespassing sign then walks in and fishes the place like he owns it and does whatever he or she wants. People that own these places have worked hard to have these and typically care for them a great deal. It is a shame that you think the way you do. This is why I wont give any one permission to fish on our property is because of people like you that are disrespectful.    
To the rest of the world that cares and respects another mans property I am sorry people like kdog have ruined it for you


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I always ask my kids "is it yours?" No. "That's all you need to know-leave it alone."


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

i love fishing quarries, but sometimes it gets people really mad. there are two that i often fished, both were in the same housing community (literally ten feet apart). i asked permission from one of the residents on the quarry and he said it was okay. i fished his several times and the one right next to it (assuming since they were butted up to each other it way fine). i went one day with my buddy and night crawlers and we caught 20 largemouth, 18 rock bass, 3 perch, 2 crappie, and 24 bluegill in an hour and a half. Next thing i know, some guy comes charging out of another house telling me he is going to pour lead in my ass (shoot me) and get me arrested. he was red as a tomato from screaming so loud. damn near crapped my pants he scared me so bad. i explained that his neighbor let me fish the one lake and i thought the rules applied to both. he was pissed and called me an uneducated (i am currently in going to Denison for pre-med) bum (work 35 hours a week to pay for college). i was as polite as possible, no back sass, just all apologies and "yes sirs." dude didn't care. i was actually sincerely apologizing, i felt bad. 

anyways, moral of the story: it's probably best to ask thoroughly before fishing. sometimes one "yes" is not enough. but yes, quarries have the best damn fishing around. and HUGE largemouth (go to a small creek and get some 5-6 inch creek chubs and put them under a bobber at your fav quarry)


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree with the philosophy of the "Diggers". There should be no such thing as private property.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> I agree with the philosophy of the "Diggers". There should be no such thing as private property.


If there wasn't private property there really would be trash everywhere. We have a pond in our neighborhood and the biggest problem is the trash folks leave behind. I confronted a car on the way out and the jerk started yelling and swearing at me because I asked him if he would go pick up his trash his family left lay. I politely told him what a great example he was setting for his kids. After I told him I had his license number and I was calling the cops for littering they went and cleaned up the mess. I'm just glad the jerk didn't know which house I lived in. 

TRASH is he number 1 reason places get locked up, take it with you!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> If there wasn't private property there really would be trash everywhere. We have a pond in our neighborhood and the biggest problem is the trash folks leave behind. I confronted a car on the way out and the jerk started yelling and swearing at me because I asked him if he would go pick up his trash his family left lay. I politely told him what a great example he was setting for his kids. After I told him I had his license number and I was calling the cops for littering they went and cleaned up the mess. I'm just glad the jerk didn't know which house I lived in.
> 
> TRASH is he number 1 reason places get locked up, take it with you!!


I'm not arguing against private property, but I have to disagree with you. Trash leaves trash. I'll bet those people have got three year old french fries under the seat of the car that they own, and their house and yard are probably filthy too.

By the way, big kudos to you for dealing with those people the way that you did! I really admire that.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> I'm not arguing against private property, but I have to disagree with you. Trash leaves trash. I'll bet those people have got three year old french fries under the seat of the car that they own, and their house and yard are probably filthy too.
> 
> By the way, big kudos to you for dealing with those people the way that you did! I really admire that.


thing that I ever did but it needed done. The Homeowners assoc. is in the process of figuring out a way to prevent trespassing and prosecute those that do. And it is ALL because of the trash people have been leaving lay. I hate to see it happen but it's going to.

Then there is the day I went canoeing with the family at Mohican, that's also a great place to leave your trash behind. It really seems that wherever I go I see something laying on the ground that was left behind.
I guess I was brought up differently and expect more from others...
I sometimes believe I expect too much!!

For some more info on areas closed due to trash look up an old thread in the Northeast Ohio forums regarding the Berlin Reservoir spillway and why it is now closed...Trash.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i know the scioto up where i live is treted as a dump i have seen piles where people come out and dump truck loads of stuff it is really sad and i try to always take out more than i bring in but sometimes it feels like it is all for nothing. i have been tossing arounf the idea of organizing a clean up effort just don't know how many people would want to do something like that and it would be sad to go out the next spring and see the same thing. the section i fish i have never in 10 + YEARS seen a game wareden out there and you may see a sheriffe every once in a blue moon but they are generally lokking for the teens who sit out there and get stoned/drunk and i don't know of any one being prosecuted for littering. i just can't fathom that some one would expect a river/pond/lake to be in the condition that it currently is in 5 years if they just keep polluting it. it is really one of my pet peves


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> I agree with the philosophy of the "Diggers". There should be no such thing as private property.



You dont own property do you? If you where in the owners position you would understand. plus it doesnt matter what you agree with trespassing is a LAW 

Just in a typical year i take around 10-15 full size commercial trash bags full of trash out of my property and 4-5 tires. when we first purchased it i pulled 112 tires out including 18 semi tires with the rim still in them. and people wonder why land owners don't give permission    think about why should i work harder to provide you with a quality place to fish/hunt or anything else on


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

as a caveat to what Pigsticker said, on a philosophical level I have issues with the concept of 'ownership' of land. 

edit: or really anything for that matter...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> i know the scioto up where i live is treted as a dump i have seen piles where people come out and dump truck loads of stuff it is really sad and i try to always take out more than i bring in but sometimes it feels like it is all for nothing. i have been tossing arounf the idea of organizing a clean up effort just don't know how many people would want to do something like that and it would be sad to go out the next spring and see the same thing. the section i fish i have never in 10 + YEARS seen a game wareden out there and you may see a sheriffe every once in a blue moon but they are generally lokking for the teens who sit out there and get stoned/drunk and i don't know of any one being prosecuted for littering. i just can't fathom that some one would expect a river/pond/lake to be in the condition that it currently is in 5 years if they just keep polluting it. it is really one of my pet peves


Our group organizes cleanups along the river, where exactly are you talking about?

There is another group for the river in Delaware County, by the name of the Scioto River Valley Federation, but I don't know if they're still active at all.

http://sciotoriver.org/

If you want to wrangle people, see if there are any corporations or civic groups looking for volunteer-service events. Our group has worked with BMW Financial Services to clean city parks for a few years, they provide ~50 people.

PM me or start a new thread if you want to discuss this further.


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

kdog the quarry between merchant and cook off dublin is strictly prohibited. I know because ive been caught jumping the cliffs. Got put on the "list" and while the sherriff detained me and my friend we waited for the phone call with the landowner to go through and luckily it didn't. Sheriff told me its spring fed and deeper than we could reach by free diving. He also bs'd about how theres fish in there big enough to eat me, suspect he was trying to scare us but he could have dimensia. Me and my friend stalked it with rock, large, and smallmouth bass and pumpkinseed and blue gills. That was 2005. Plus naturally fish eggs wind up in there. Never fished it and pretty much know that its unfished. I say we petition to get that in public hands cus the dude that owns it now certainly doesn't use it, its got trout potential unlike anything near it.(blue limestone is too warm)


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

owned by the boy scouts, got busted there also


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

fosr i am in marion county i have seriously been tossing this issue around for a few years now, i'm not to keen on it because not only would i need the man power but it would have to be patrolled some how to stop this kind of activity from happening again. in the many many years i have fished this section i have not once seen a wildlife officer. maybe a sheriffe ocasionally but that is about it. also what do you do with all of the stuff once you pull it out? i don't have the money to take it all to a dump


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

first of all I beleive it is spring fed, but something else is up because 5 years ago those 2 lakes were bone dry. maybe they drilled down a well to hit the aquifier before they pulled out of there. That being said there can be fish(i know ther ar) but no monsters, its only been 3-5 years. If anyone really knows who the owner is and how to reach them I would love to try to conveince them to make it public, what a great fishing lake, especially for trout, the only issue is if they did you know ther ewill be yahoos off the cliffs and someone will get hurt.
PS I tried to park at home road and walk in from the backside after walking all the way along the river bank to get there first. NOT worth it. that brush is so dense you cant even imagine. Its like theres no wildlife trails or anything, its just dense coming at it any way but from the main road which would certianly get you caught


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MARBLE CLIFF LIMESTONE which is located in Dublin.


----------

